# Aqua Medic Co2 Reactor.... Which One???



## sebado (25 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I have a 300 (250l of water) litre tank with a Tetratec external filter that does up to 2000 litres. Just ordered a power head to get the flow up. I am wanting to put a Co2 reactor in and am unsure whether the smaller of these 2 will be fine or if I should go for the 1000 model. It will either be fine or overkill. Would rather get it right now and spend the extra cash.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

http://www.aqua-medic.com/reactor_1000.shtml
 BIG

http://www.aqua-medic.com/reactor_500.shtml small one.


----------



## mdhardy01 (26 Jul 2010)

I think the general consensus would be to go for the 1000 bigger volume
More dissolveability


----------



## chris1004 (26 Jul 2010)

Hi sebado,

Without a doubt go for the 1000 model. I'm running one on a similar sized tank and it works a treat. Because its 'oversized' i.e. rated for tanks up to 1000 litres it copes with the kind of volumes that we are using with consumate ease. So much so that you can remove completly the bio balls inside the reactor which have a tendancy to make a rattling noise  when bouncing around in the flow. They would help to break up the bubbles though if you were running the reator near to its maximum capacity.

If you run them empty in this way (i.e. with no media in the chamber) the flow loss is negligable and the unit is totally inaudible outside of the cabinet.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Ray (26 Jul 2010)

Are Aquamedic still doing this only with a 12/16mm inlet/outlet tubes?


----------



## CeeJay (27 Jul 2010)

Hi Ray

I'm running the AM 1000 on a 180l with a Tetratec EX1200 with internal hose size of 16mm (15.2mm actually).
Most of the pictures you see in the adverts for the AM 1000 show a straight tail piece for the intake and outlet. However, these days the tail pieces are tapered and can be cut to suit the larger diameter hoses (16mm internal).


----------



## sebado (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks all for your input. Am clearly going for the 1000l. 

Just took delivery of my external 300w heater so another bit of kit out the tank. 

Also just got my Koralia 2800l p/h pump so should finally be able to get rid of those pesky dead spots where black brush broke out.

Tank is looking pretty good and am looking forward to putting all my new kit in to hopefully have as good a setup as I can.


----------



## chris1004 (27 Jul 2010)

Hi Sebado,

Been there done that and know exactly how you feel pal. Good luck with it all and I hope it all goes well. If your anything like me its just big boys toys time....

Next you'll be looking into the Akadama substrate (LOL) if you haven't already got a top notch substrate that is, at least that was my next step up after I had all the kit, conquered ferts co2 and flow.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## sebado (28 Jul 2010)

Thanks Chris,

All ordered and accidentally bought a vac cleaner. I have some Gouramis and they poo all the time so the tank is looking a bit mucky after 5 days. This way I can keep the tank looking good between water changes. Reviews I read looked good.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-971.html


Got my substrate from a friend and am happy with the results apart from it mixing with my sand a bit much. Am using a kitchen sieve once a month to seperate a bit so won't be looking for a while. Still learning about plant combinations and placements o no plans to redo the tank just yet. Only 6 months in. (Stop putting ideas in my head  )

The Koralia 2800l p/h pump has turned my tank into a washing machine. Are these fixed flow or adjustable? Can't see any way of turning it down. Is a bit noisy too which is disapointing. Am thinking of going for one of the Nano pumps just to chill things out a bit. 

My fish look a bit freaked but am going to wait a few days to see how they do.

Should I start a  new question about this pump?


----------



## chris1004 (28 Jul 2010)

Hi,

You could do but things tend to ramble into each other on here anyway, hardly surprising when you consider how closely related it all is really.

The Koralias can often be a bit noisy at first best thing is to shake it in the water a bit and turn it on and off a couple of times. It seems to have worked for others from time to time.

The right amount and patterns of flow is probably one of the hardest things to get right, most fish don't seem to mind and many actually seem to thrive on it. It doesn't help that its constantly changing as your plants grow and obstruct the flow as they do, so its kind of an ever changing dynamic. What may be ok now might be inadequate when the plants are full grown and vice versa.

If most of the plants are gently swaying in the flow then your not far off, if your getting dead spots then you'll likely get problems in those areas. Because every tank is different i.e. hard scape and planting types and densities then they all have individual requirements. The 10x rule of thumb is just a starting guide. Unfortunately you can't buy experience (i really wish you could, would have saved me no end of heartache) so you'll have to suck it and see. 

If your fish look distressed then I'd first question their suitability to a high tech planted tank not reduce the flow to suit them. After all when it comes to going high tech for plants then as much as we'd like to put the fish first I've found its not really the way forward and I've had to change my thinking along the way to this end. 

Plants first then fish to suit the setup if your going high tech. IMO. Although a year ago I felt the opposite. Perhaps now I have been truly assimilated. Thanks Clive.  

Regards, Chris.


----------

